# Logiciel Création Application



## jojol67 (3 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je vais bientôt détenir un mac, et j'ai l'intention de faire des petites applications et logiciel pour iPhone/Mac, mais voilà je débute et je voudrais savoir si vous connaissez des logiciels simple pour créer soi-même des applications. Si vous en connaissez quelques'un, faite le moi savoir, et si vous avez des conseils,... ils seront la bienvenu.

Merci d'avance pour les réponses

Amicalement,
Johan


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2010)

Xcode

Fourni avec tout exemplaire de Mac OS X. Mise à jour via le site des développeurs Apple (inscription gratuite).

De plus, nous disposons de deux technologies disctincts et complémentaires :

AppleScript

Automator

A cela, on peut ajouter tout ce que permettent les commandes shell et le Terminal.

Y'a de quoi s'amuser. :love:


----------



## jojol67 (3 Septembre 2010)

Merci de ta réponse, mais par hasard, il y aurait pas un logiciel tous simple qui permet d'éviter de faire des codes,... Tous simplement tu choisis(pour une application iPhone) le nombre d'icône qui est sur le bas, choisir le nom de ces icônes,... Bref quelques chose pour faire une application toute simple?????


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2010)

:mouais:



Bonne nuit, doux rêveur.


----------



## Vivid (4 Septembre 2010)

jojol67 a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse, mais par hasard, il y aurait pas un logiciel tous simple qui permet d'éviter de faire des codes,... Tous simplement tu choisis(pour une application iPhone) le nombre d'icône qui est sur le bas, choisir le nom de ces icônes,... Bref quelques chose pour faire une application toute simple?????



t'es un j'euns, qui n'ent veut ! 

si tu veut ce que tu cherche, faudra changer de crémerie, pour ce 'lecteur' cowon qui n'est pas un téléphone.


----------



## ntx (4 Septembre 2010)

jojol67 a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse, mais par hasard, il y aurait pas un logiciel tous simple qui permet d'éviter de faire des codes,... Tous simplement tu choisis(pour une application iPhone) le nombre d'icône qui est sur le bas, choisir le nom de ces icônes,... Bref quelques chose pour faire une application toute simple?????


Xcode ... une fois que l'aura maîtrisé  Très facile de faire l'interface, puis d'attribuer une action à un bouton. C'est simple, voire très simple ... une fois que tu as compris l'esprit des créateurs de Cocoa. Malheureusement, c'est là que ça se gâte. 
Développer une application Mac/IPhone (et autre) qui tient la route est un métier et il faut mettre les mains dans le cambouis, pas de miracle.  Et Apple n'a rien prévu de simple pour les débutants.

Si tu te contentes du Mac, il existe d'autres technos genre Real Basic. Mais pour l'iPhone tu devras bosser, il n'y a rien de "simple".


----------



## jojol67 (5 Septembre 2010)

Bon ben go apprendre à utiliser Xcode, j'en ai pour des années pour le maitriser^^


----------



## Zeusviper (6 Septembre 2010)

Pour faire une vraie appli iPhone avec toutes les possibilités et l'espoir de la vendre, le passage par XCode est indiscutable toutefois il y a pas mal d'autres méthodes pour faire différents erzatz d'appli : 

- page web, techno au choix et  on accède à "l'appli" via le navigateur
- Flash / Flex
- www.phonegap.com
- DashCode : http://developer.apple.com/iphone/l...urces/en.lproj/Introduction/Introduction.html
- http://www.appomator.com/


Bon dev!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)

Zeusviper a dit:


> - Flash / Flex



Flash sur iPhone? :mouais:


----------



## ntx (6 Septembre 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Flash sur iPhone? :mouais:


Et Steve nous avait rien dit !


----------



## tatouille (7 Septembre 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Et Steve nous avait rien dit !



http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/packagerforiphone/

"As a result of Apple&#8217;s updated legal terms (section 3.3.1 of the Apple iPhone SDK License Agreement), Apple is no longer permitting these applications to be delivered to iPhone, iPad and iPod touch users through the Apple App Store. This a legal restriction imposed by Apple and is not a technical limitation of Adobe AIR or Adobe Flash Professional CS5."

sacré Steve, il ne peut vraiment pas le blairer l'autre de chez Adobe.


----------



## Zeusviper (7 Septembre 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Flash sur iPhone? :mouais:


Ca ne pose pas de problème technique. 

Il y a la méthode d'adobe mais aussi différentes solutions : 
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/05/31/il-est-possible-d-utiliser-flash-sur-iphone-et-ipad

*Frash* (via jailbreak) : http://www.igen.fr/iphone/frash-porte-sur-iphone-12440


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)

Mouais... Pas convaincant tout ça.


----------



## ntx (7 Septembre 2010)

Zeusviper a dit:


> Ca ne pose pas de problème technique.
> 
> Il y a la méthode d'adobe mais aussi différentes solutions :
> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/05/31/il-est-possible-d-utiliser-flash-sur-iphone-et-ipad
> ...


1/ Jailbreak, bof 
2/ Ta batterie dure combien de temps avec du flash qui tourne ?


----------



## jojol67 (8 Septembre 2010)

Je veux pas dire, mais un iPhone sans jailbreak, c'est un peu pas grand chose, c'est comme si on a un PC sans logiciel()^^


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)

C'est une opinion, perso je préfère ne pas avoir de problèmes de sécurité.


----------



## Fìx (8 Septembre 2010)

jojol67 a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse, mais par hasard, il y aurait pas un logiciel tous simple qui permet d'éviter de faire des codes,... Tous simplement tu choisis(pour une application iPhone) le nombre d'icône qui est sur le bas, choisir le nom de ces icônes,... Bref quelques chose pour faire une application toute simple?????



Bah eh, pour t'faire la main avec Xcode, pourquoi ne pas la créer?


----------



## jojol67 (9 Septembre 2010)

J'en ferai par moi même, mais je voulais juste savoir si ça exister, juste pour dépanner rapidement un site internet qui voudrait une application toute simple, mais bon si il y en as pas, sa prendra plus de temps c'est tout!


----------



## tatouille (9 Septembre 2010)

si c'est une simple anim c'est assez facile et rapide a reproduire avec Quartz2D et un site iphone specific, mixing online content et locale animations tu obtients de tres bon resultats elegants en assez peu de temps, une semaine, il y a plein d'exemples tres reussis sur l'app store.


----------



## clbdesign (13 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
je prends le train en marche. 
J'ai créé un site avec iweb et je cherche une solution pour le décliner sur iphone, 
du coup j'ai 2 questions : 
- Est ce qu'il existe un logiciel aussi simple que iweb pour créer des appli?
- Comment "optimiser" un site iweb pour qu'il soit affichable et lisible sur un iphone. 
Merci pour votre aide.


----------

